# who has non drug related dp/dr ????????



## LISA NICHOLS

i would love to speak to anyone who has non drug related dp/dr i have had them since i were about 6 
my e.mail is [email protected]

please feel free to e.mail me xxx


----------



## Guest

hey just writting here in case you didnt get my email, i have no drug related dp and dont know how it started


----------



## chiara

I barely take asprin for a head ache. The only medication I ever took was the stuff they give you when you go give birth. 
I have had this dp-dr for years but in on and off bouts. I never took drugs.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

hi peeps great to hear from you... its horrible to know people like us havent a reason as to why we have these dp/dr attacks unlike the drug-related cases
i would love to keep in contact with you two if you feel happy too that is !!! 
i have been writing a journal of my life so feel free to have a nose ive not wrote everyday but do try to keep everyone updated as much as i can


----------



## Guest

i was wonderig, have you guys gone to a doctor or tried any treatments for it? i have had this for about a year that i can remember


----------



## Shadow Cat

Mine isn't drug related. I've never had any drugs besides things like ibuprofen. Mine was caused from stress. It went away for a while after I managed to deal with my stress, but now things are getting stressful again and it's coming back.


----------



## Guest

this past summer i did not feel any stress at all and it was still happening, i dunno what is going on, it came and it hasnt stopped


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

well i have had dp/dr since i were 6 i have been to numerous doctors/hospitals also been given lots of different medications but still today ( im 27 omg!!!) i still have them...
the last time i saw my doctor which was a few weeks ago he prescribed me seroxat again !!! but i aint touched them i honestly dont want to be drugged upto the eye balls !!!
ive spoken to various shrinks but to be honest none have been any help so its a self healing journy i am on i will regain control over these attacks and of my manic life it will be a rollercoaster ride but hey ive stuck it out so ffar and im still here now i found this forum and guys like you who also suffer too i believe i will be fine!!!!! 
and so will all of you!!!!  , we will all get through this together !!!


----------



## chiara

I am dong the same thing. I dont know how I got this and I do not take any medication for it to get better, just doing it on my own and its more ''rewarding'' shall I say for me. I feel alot stronger but it is so damn hard some days.
You WILL be fine!


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

yeah i know thats the thing we all just have to pick ourselves back up when we fall an get on with it!!!


----------



## Guest

hey, i suffer from non-drug related de-realisation and general anxiety disorder and spontaneous panic attacks. iv only had them for about 5 months but they got so bad so quickly that i had 3 failed suicide attempts at the begining of them, i'm finding that my physchotherapy helps and im hoping it will get rid of it. it feels like its going so im positive.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

therpy should help you as you have only had them for a short time where as me well ive had them since 6 year old an docs/shrinks etc just cant help me at all


----------



## Guest

i dont think i have drug related dp but it is possible


----------



## Luka

I have DP/DR that is non-drug related. I've got it from childhood trauma's. I take Seroxat for it and it works oke.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

i didnt get on with seroxat personally !!!

im on prozac and that works for me ...............

wow i had a conversation with my auntie last nite and just found out she has dp/sr too :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## notetoself04

i suffer from non drug relate dp.. so yeah if you wanna talk to me you can


----------



## stephanie3

i have non drug related dr... it crept up on me i think from anxiety + way too much caffeine = derealization!


----------



## Rein

wow thats a big bump 06 Mar 2006


----------



## SonofEagles

Hi All,

My DP was not drug triggered. It came because of stress. But I remember having brief moments of 'unreality' since I was 7. I used to call them 'extraterrestrial moments'. So I am assuming in some level some are born pre-desposed to the condition. My dad had lots of anxiety attacks. 
How are you treating it?
I take nothing. Ironically never was a drug person, not even aspirin. I find that when I am relaxed and distracted it all seems real and comfortable, like a warm blanket!!! It's been stressful lately and DP has come back especially at night. 
Have had all kinds of tests and all is normal so stress and anxiety are the only culprits I guess.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Zangetsu

I have non drug related DP. as a matter of fact when things went wrong I was 14 and had never done any drugs. I'm new at this, I don't know anyone with DP and I would like to make some friends who don't mind sharing some insite about their own experiences. at this point I could use all the support I can get and I'm here to listen to anyone who wants to share or just vent.


----------

